
Where do we go after Git? - kiyanwang
https://hackernoon.com/where-do-we-go-after-git-d4d40d8303ce
======
jerrre
>Always moving

I'm sometimes pondering about some sort of "continuously" committing. A bit
like saving all undo history in your repo, auto branching when you go back and
forth. I cannot think of a technical reason not to this.

Of course this moves the problem to designing a good interface for exploring
this data.

~~~
eesmith
A couple of related topics:

The old VAX filesystem auto-versioned on every save, which was essentially
like continuously committing, at least if you only have a branch.

Editors keep track of the edit history. For example, vim's "time travel" (see
[http://vimdoc.sourceforge.net/htmldoc/usr_32.html#32.4](http://vimdoc.sourceforge.net/htmldoc/usr_32.html#32.4)
) lets you view the edit history and see how the code looked at a given time X
ago.

